# Rheinsteig Infos



## fUEL (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo, Ihr Lieben im Nachbarthread!

Wir, 3 Jungs aus dem Taunus wollten am Donnerstag eine tour auf dem Rheinsteig machen.
Geplant ist die Strecke von Kestert nach Kaub.


Hierzu wollten wir ein wenig um Hilfestellung bei den folgenden Fragen bitten:

Wie lang und mit wieviel hm ist dieser Streckenabschnitt?

Wie sind die Trails einzuordnen?

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob man mit dem Zug von Kaub zurück nach Kestert fahren kann ?
......oder evtl am Rhein entlang Flachetappe zurück und wie lang diese dann wäre.??

Für weitere Anregungen und Hilfen sind wir auch dankbar.

Evtl hat ja sogar jemand von Euch Locals Lust und / Zeit unsere Gruppe mit seiner Ortskenntniss zu guiden.

Auf Antworten würden wir uns freuen.
Grüsse aus dem Taunus
Uwe, Frank und Daniel ( Lucafabian, fuel und Schwarzer Kater)


----------



## dschugaschwili (23. Juli 2007)

guude, bin zwar vom main, hab aber hoffentlich informatives für euch gefunden:
Königstour am Rheinsteig von Kestert nach Kaub am So. 08.10.06 
so heisst der fred (keine ahnung wie man sowas richtig einfügt...)
wäre auch nicht gänzlich uninteressiert an eurer unternehmung, doch die durchführbarkeit dieser ist laut eingeweihten wetter od. besser untergrundsbeschaffenheitsabhänig.
grüsse, d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (23. Juli 2007)

Komisch, irgendwie hatte der Thomas gesacht, die Beinharten würden mir schreiben bis die Finger wund sind und es gebe einen Spezi, der den Rheinsteig wie seine Westentasche kennen würde.
Stattdessen  krieg ich nen Verweis von nem Sachsenhäuser, der mir schreibt, was die sufu hergegeben hat.

Also Bahn ist wohl kein Problem mit Zurückfahren nach Kestert.

Gibt es noch Wissens- und Erlebenswertes auf diesem Teilstück des Rheinsteiges??

Schon vorab vielen Dank

Geplant ist der Donnerstag dieser Woche  

Danke


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juli 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Komisch, irgendwie hatte der Thomas gesacht, die Beinharten würden mir schreiben bis die Finger wund sind und es gebe einen Spezi, der den Rheinsteig wie seine Westentasche kennen würde.
> Stattdessen  krieg ich nen Verweis von nem Sachsenhäuser, der mir schreibt, was die sufu hergegeben hat.


Du hast doch auch erst vor 6h gefragt und bis Donnerstag ist so gesehen noch viiiiel Zeit. Geduld, Geduld!


----------



## fUEL (24. Juli 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch erst vor 6h gefragt und bis Donnerstag ist so gesehen noch viiiiel Zeit. Geduld, Geduld!


 
Ja ja es ist halt Urlaubszeit  und alle sind im Süden.


----------



## dschugaschwili (24. Juli 2007)

guten abend.

@fuel: schön, dass du mein engagement würdigst.
da ich am do noch nichts besseres vorhabe und die witterungsaussichten nicht so schlecht sind, möchte ich nochmals mein interesse an einer teilnahme bekunden u. würde mich deshalb über die mitteilung genauerer tatplanungsinformationen freuen, so ihr in eurem bunde noch einen vierten willkommenheissen möchtet.

ansonsten viel vergnügen bei allen was so anfällt, d.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2007)

Hab mal eben die Suchmaschine angeschmissen und unter anderem den Thread vom Frühjahr gefunden. Ist recht informativ und da komm tja ´ne ganz schöne Keulerei auf uns zu.  Wir bestimmt lustig!  
Bei dem Extremprofil werd ich aber ziemlich sicher danach von Kaub nach Kestert mit dem Bike locker ausrollen. Sind ja gerade mal 17 km und das flach. Zum Ausfahren genau richtig.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Juli 2007)

Meinte eigentlich den Thread hier.


----------



## CubeNaurod (25. Juli 2007)

Hier kriegt man generell wenig und wenn dann nur dumme Antworten,oder den Verweis auf diesen ,,tollen" Club. ;Mal die Bilder gesehen? No thanks........da lach ich mich tot


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Juli 2007)

CubeNaurod schrieb:


> Hier kriegt man generell wenig und wenn dann nur dumme Antworten,oder den Verweis auf diesen ,,tollen" Club. ;Mal die Bilder gesehen? No thanks........da lach ich mich tot


Was soll an den Bildern so schlimm sein? Immer, wenn ich bei den Beinharten etwas mitgefahren bin oder Beinharte bei mir mitgefahren sind, war das sehr lustig. Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## carboni (25. Juli 2007)

CubeNaurod schrieb:


> Hier kriegt man generell wenig und wenn dann nur dumme Antworten,oder den Verweis auf diesen ,,tollen" Club. ;Mal die Bilder gesehen? No thanks........da lach ich mich tot



Bist anscheinend ein sehr lustiger Typ  mit sehr viel Humor, wir sollten uns mal treffen. Welche Bilder meinst du?

@ Schwarzer Kater und fuel

Wie besprochen versuche ich um 10.00 Uhr in Kestert zu sein.

Kartenmaterial, Tourbeschreibung vorhanden

Bahnfahrt Kaub -> Kestert
bis 16.00 Uhr zur vollen Stunde, stündlich
ab 17.00 Uhr halbstündlich
Preis - keine Ahnung

Weitere Informationen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=188596

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (25. Juli 2007)

carboni schrieb:


> Bist anscheinend ein sehr lustiger Typ  mit sehr viel Humor, wir sollten uns mal treffen. Welche Bilder meinst du?
> 
> @ Schwarzer Kater und fuel
> 
> ...


cu 10 morgen früh in kestert


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. Juli 2007)

So, ich hoffe, ihr kommt auch demnächst wieder frisch und munter an euren PC und es hat nicht noch mehr Defekte gegeben. Fand die Tour bis auf mein kaputtes Vorderrad (ist schon beim Doc) superschön und werde da sicher nicht zum letzten Mal gefahren sein.  Besonderen Dank hier auch an Achim für die ortskenntlichen Hinweise.  

So, meine Bilder:

Höhenprofil von meiner "Kurzfassung"




Achim vor der Burg Maus 




Rheinblick mit Maus von hinten




Festungsruine Rheinfels auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite in St. Goar




Uwe bezwingt eine Schlüsselstelle


----------



## Lucafabian (26. Juli 2007)

Achim, nochmal danke fürs Guiden, war ne Supertour, Du bist ein geiler Kerl der noch dazu wie der Deifel fährt. Einziges Mako war der gezwungenermaßen frühe Austieg der Katz.



Wir fahren wieder zusammen


----------



## fUEL (26. Juli 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Achim, nochmal danke fürs Guiden, war ne Supertour, Du bist ein geiler Kerl der noch dazu wie der Deifel fährt. Einziges Mako war der gezwungenermaßen frühe Austieg der Katz.
> 
> 
> 
> Wir fahren wieder zusammen


Seh ich auch so !


----------



## carboni (26. Juli 2007)

Joo, Joo,
vielen Dank für die Blumme, die gebb isch glai widder zurück. 
Klasse Truppe, leistungswillisch, lustisch (wesche die Sprüch), und ... halt einfach top. Ja jetz isse rumm, euer Rhoisteich-Tour und ich hoff dess dess nitt zu schlimm war, falls doch, donn bitte nitt weitersaache. 

Übrischens: Schorle, Eis, Flens ohne, ... warn werklich sehr lecker, auch dafür noch besten Dank.

Die Wehwehcher heile widder unn des Materiall iss ersezzbar - denkt dran. Die Hauptsach iss dess die Knoche heilgeblibbe sinn. In diesem Sinn.

Tschüss bis demnächst, ich freu mich drauf.

Pickscher gibbs hier:
http://picasaweb.google.de/die.schauermanns.de/26072007Rheinsteig?authkey=GX5Duesycao

Gruß
Achim


----------



## fUEL (12. August 2008)

Hi zusammen. 
Wir werden am Do eine Neuauflage starten, selbe Strecke wie letztes Jahr, falls Jemand Lust hat mit zu kommen einfach kurz mal pn schicken 
Abfahrt war geplant 1230 1300 ab Kestert 

Denke Ankunft Kaub so gegen 1800 1900 je nach Laune und Bodenbeschaffenheit 

Entweder am Ufer zurück oder mit der Bahn 


gruß frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

